# Surging at low rpm



## B5Lover (Oct 2, 2012)

When i cruise around 1800-2200 rpm the car just surges repeatedly while
My foot is constantly steady. It idles fune and no surging at wot. There are no codes but the second eith i get close to building boost my car surges.


----------

